# Ibanez RG652AHM



## thrashcomics (Feb 21, 2015)

Has anyone checked this thing out? Seems to me like it is Ibanez trying to capitalize on all the "boutique" RGs out there these days and I am more than ok with it. 

I would rather have an RG that says Ibanez than one that says Skerveson, Blackmachine or Mayones anyday. Not to say that all of those builders dont build amazing instruments but I don't make enough money to afford a 3k+ RG when Ibanez has finally gotten off their ass and built one with all the fancy appointments.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 21, 2015)

Ibanez has been stepping their game up over the last couple years. I have really been interested in buying a new prestige this years. There are some nice used ones out there, but these new ones are really eye catching IMO.

I'm just glad they offer pup's other than the own


----------



## thrashcomics (Feb 21, 2015)

Ibanez RG652AHM NGB Prestige 2015 Nebula Green Burst Electric Guitar | 6-String.com


for the pics


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 21, 2015)

thrashcomics said:


> Ibanez RG652AHM NGB Prestige 2015 Nebula Green Burst Electric Guitar | 6-String.com
> 
> 
> for the pics



I have been looking at that one, but where i live i will have to blind buy one. Not 1 single prestige near me..closest one is like 150 miles


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 21, 2015)

I am considering this one, too.


----------



## thrashcomics (Feb 21, 2015)

I had been looking at PRS S2s but I think once my employee stocks mature later this year this with a set of black winters will join my arsenal.


----------



## Kristofer Dahl (Feb 22, 2015)

YES!! This is a fantastic move from Ibanez, I have been longing for an RG that isn't so metal for a long time. And this guitar has the exact specifications I am looking for.

Ibanez Japan and Swedish Crafton have been very helpful in helping me order what will supposedly be the first RG652AHM in Europe. I can't wait to play it. I will update you with my impressions asap.

Btw Hi I am Kris (and I am very excited about this guitar)


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 22, 2015)

i came close to getting this one as well, i think im gonna wait for a used one though


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 22, 2015)

thrashcomics said:


> I had been looking at PRS S2s but I think once my employee stocks mature later this year this with a set of black winters will join my arsenal.



Our brains are on the same page. I have been wanting Black Winters as well! Might have to get a set this pay check 

I thought about a S2...but if I go that route I would rather just get the real deal. 




Kristofer Dahl said:


> YES!! This is a fantastic move from Ibanez, I have been longing for an RG that isn't so metal for a long time. And this guitar has the exact specifications I am looking for.
> 
> Ibanez Japan and Swedish Crafton have been very helpful in helping me order what will supposedly be the first RG652AHM in Europe. I can't wait to play it. I will update you with my impressions asap.
> 
> Btw Hi I am Kris (and I am very excited about this guitar)




Welcome!


----------



## Kullerbytta (Feb 22, 2015)

Kristofer Dahl said:


> Btw Hi I am Kris



Hey Kris! 
I've been a fan of your youtube-channel for a long time and my daughter is an even bigger fan 

Welcome to SSO, min gode herre!


----------



## Kristofer Dahl (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks guys for the warm welcome  Jag tackar, bockar och bugar! =)

I look forward to getting to know you!


----------



## JamesM (Feb 22, 2015)

You are a monstrous player Kristofer. I look forward to hearing your thoughts about the guitar.


----------



## Kristofer Dahl (Feb 22, 2015)

Wow thanks James I wasn't expecting this welcome! 

Please let me know if there is anything specific you want me to focus on when reviewing it.

My idea with this purchase is to get that new/old super thin wizard neck with the edge tremolo, however I also want that snappy/squealy sound you can get from ash+maple (probably my favorite combination) - so I am just praying to the Japanese guitar building gods, that the one they send me will a good copy... Please cross your fingers for me.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Feb 22, 2015)

Out of all the guitars Ibanez displayed at NAMM, this is by far the one I want the most.

Everything about it says WIN.


----------



## thrashcomics (Feb 22, 2015)

Dude Kris, you are ....ing amazing. I can't wait to see how you like it.

I have been specing out a Carvin as close as I could to this guitar's specs for a couple months now and even settling for a 22 fret neck(no 24 fret bolts other than the Greg Howe) it comes out to this much or more. Since I am a die hard RG fan this guitar is the answer to my prayers.


----------



## Omura (Feb 22, 2015)

Maple board, set through top, natural back and sides. Original edge. Total win. I want to get either this or the rg652kfx, I think I'll have to get both in and compare the 2.. Leaning towards the ash at the moment


----------



## November5th (Feb 22, 2015)

That is the best looking RG I have seen in years.


----------



## Kristofer Dahl (Feb 23, 2015)

thrashcomics said:


> Dude Kris, you are ....ing amazing. I can't wait to see how you like it.
> 
> I have been specing out a Carvin as close as I could to this guitar's specs for a couple months now and even settling for a 22 fret neck(no 24 fret bolts other than the Greg Howe) it comes out to this much or more. Since I am a die hard RG fan this guitar is the answer to my prayers.



I have been looking at Carvin as well, but from what I gather getting one to Sweden is not an easy task. So I agree this new Ibanez is def an answer.

I have been longing for an instrument with super playability but without the typical metal traits. Ouch GAS is eating me from within 

Thanks so much for the great comment!


----------



## Wildebeest (Feb 23, 2015)

I didn't know I needed this


----------



## Kristofer Dahl (Feb 23, 2015)

...but I'm sure you came here to be enlightened? =)


----------



## Musiscience (Feb 23, 2015)

simonXsludge said:


> I am considering this one, too.



Please get them to send one your way, it's deliciously beautiful and can't wait for a NGD for nice pictures of the beauty. 



Omura said:


> Maple board, set through top, natural back and sides. Original edge. Total win. I want to get either this or the rg652kfx, I think I'll have to get both in and compare the 2.. Leaning towards the ash at the moment



Don't forget that it's not just a plain maple board like we are so used to see on RG's, but an actual birdseye maple fretboard. Ibanez is really heading in a direction I agree with the last 2 years.


----------



## Wildebeest (Feb 23, 2015)

Kristofer Dahl said:


> ...but I'm sure you came here to be enlightened? =)


I've been thinking about it all day. I love Japanese RG's


----------



## Tomartini (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm new here and first of all...sorry for my bad english. I registered here, because I have fallen in love with the RG652 AHM. But it seems, that we won't get it here in Germany. Why? The guy from my local Ibanez dealer told me, that it's difficult to sell guitars with a maple fretboard. Therefore the german distributor won't bring it to here. Also the 652k and the 655m. Can that be true? So, kristofer, how did you achieve, that you can get one in your Country? That would be very interestimg for me.


----------



## Kristofer Dahl (Feb 24, 2015)

I think I was lucky - I checked everywhere including Thomann. It is not available in Sweden but somehow they managed to make a special order for me. I was told the Swedish agency asked for two but Ibanez would only send one.

Your other option is to order from the US, I checked with Sweetwater and they can ship this one to Europe, they say Ibanez estimates delivery in mid-June. I think you will land somewhere at $1600 without counting additional taxes.


----------



## Tomartini (Feb 24, 2015)

That's sad. I wanted to ask you, if you can get two of these beauties - one for a poor guy in Germany ;-).


----------



## PBGas (Feb 24, 2015)

that is one beautiful guitar and they have hit the nail on the head with the look of it and the specs except for the width of that neck. At 17mm, it is way too thin for my hands to enjoy. So, I'd have to pass on this one.


----------



## kmanick (Feb 24, 2015)

PBGas said:


> that is one beautiful guitar and they have hit the nail on the head with the look of it and the specs except for the width of that neck. At 17mm, it is way too thin for my hands to enjoy. So, I'd have to pass on this one.



I may be in the same boat, I wonder if the neck is any thicker on the new RG655M's
I may just look out for a 1550M as I've heard those necks are a bit thicker?
I really like the specs on this one though


----------



## d3monc (Feb 26, 2015)

I think Ibanez is struggling with the not so generic metal guitars. I love the specs on this thing. I pre ordered one when Namm first started. The dealer I ordered from had 5 ordered, they were supposed to have 4 out to them. 3 of them failed QC and the one that made it had a messed up neck so it was sent back. I hope they figure it out, I love the specs and the pictures I've seen so far. I hope they continue in this direction as well because I'd really like a fixed bridge with similar specs in the future!


----------



## d3monc (Feb 26, 2015)

kmanick said:


> I may be in the same boat, I wonder if the neck is any thicker on the new RG655M's
> I may just look out for a 1550M as I've heard those necks are a bit thicker?
> I really like the specs on this one though



According to the Ibby site, the 652AHM and the 655M both have the Super Wizard HP 5 Piece Maple / Walnut necks reading further, it lists the actual specs. I would assume they should be the same thickness as listed on both guitar descriptions, 17mm/19mm.


----------



## Tomartini (Mar 5, 2015)

Good news for germans or perhaps for all european people. Our distribution told me, that the rg652ahm comes as a limited model in summer. I hope that it's not very limited and I can get one.


----------



## ManOnTheEdge (Mar 5, 2015)

Tomartini said:


> Good news for germans or perhaps for all european people. Our distribution told me, that the rg652ahm comes as a limited model in summer. I hope that it's not very limited and I can get one.


 
You sir have made my day, i will be holding out for when they're released in the UK


----------



## vejichan (Mar 8, 2015)

I have been thinking of this guitar? What beefy thick pickups would you stick in 
Ash with maple neck to do metal?


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 8, 2015)

id put ceramic warpigs in one


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 9, 2015)

vejichan said:


> I have been thinking of this guitar? What beefy thick pickups would you stick in
> Ash with maple neck to do metal?



Norton/TZ 

Seriously, that combo is great for many many people. (no need to trade up)

But, that guitar seems tasty. Ash is rare for an ibby.


----------



## Musiscience (Mar 9, 2015)

d3monc said:


> I think Ibanez is struggling with the not so generic metal guitars. I love the specs on this thing. I pre ordered one when Namm first started. The dealer I ordered from had 5 ordered, they were supposed to have 4 out to them. 3 of them failed QC and the one that made it had a messed up neck so it was sent back. I hope they figure it out, I love the specs and the pictures I've seen so far. I hope they continue in this direction as well because I'd really like a fixed bridge with similar specs in the future!



This is scary, 80% of those ordered had problems or did not pass the QC? wow...


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 9, 2015)

Musiscience said:


> This is scary, 80% of those ordered had problems or did not pass the QC? wow...





Not what I wanted to hear at all. I guess I'll wait a little bit...


----------



## d3monc (Mar 9, 2015)

Mine will be here Wednesday! I'll be sure to let you guys know how it is. He had only 1 of them come in and he's still waiting on the rest. I was the first pre order.


----------



## Musiscience (Mar 10, 2015)

d3monc said:


> Mine will be here Wednesday! I'll be sure to let you guys know how it is. He had only 1 of them come in and he's still waiting on the rest. I was the first pre order.



I am really excited for that NGD. Keep us updated on the quality!


----------



## d3monc (Mar 12, 2015)

Musiscience said:


> I am really excited for that NGD. Keep us updated on the quality!



Quick Iphone pic. I got it Wednesday but I have been working overtime so I'll hopefully get around to NGD / review this weekend or next week. I've looked it over quite thoroughly though and I have not found any flaws. I had the dealer do some fretwork on it prior to shipping so I'm not sure if my opinions on that will count. Everything else is pretty solid though. The finish looks spectacular, very clean. It's also extremely light, I believe just over 6lbs. I like it a lot more than my S5470 which had been my favorite guitar for a long time. I wish the fretboard had more of the birdseye look idk what you call them, knots? They seem to stop around the 15th fret but they are heavy throughout the 1st-12th. Neck is awesome.


----------



## mag8 (Mar 13, 2015)

I am very interested in hearing your opinion about the guitar, and the more detailed pics, the better


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Mar 13, 2015)

Nice! I'm curious how much tonal difference there is between this one and the usual rosewood/basswood RGs.


----------



## bluemooo (Mar 13, 2015)

I am going to buy this guitar blind next month. I would be very interested in seeing a video run down/ unboxing and your review of the guitar.


----------



## snissors (May 15, 2015)

So any more feedback on the tone of the AHM, as the above few posters asked?


----------



## Kristofer Dahl (May 16, 2015)

Well estimated time of delivery for mine is in July... But I can tell you tone sure is lovely in my frequent dreams about it


----------



## EchelonXIII (May 16, 2015)

Doesn't everyone know that untreated ass get real damaged real fast?


----------



## Kristofer Dahl (May 16, 2015)

EchelonXIII said:


> Doesn't everyone know that untreated ass get real damaged real fast?





Yep that's why I always treat all the ass I deal with hard as hell


----------



## vkw619 (May 16, 2015)

Quick little update, on a Facebook group I now frequent dedicated to RG/JEM owners, I inquired about this guitar, an owner popped up and did some comparisons to a similar spec'd RG (basswood/Maple vs ash/maple) and gave some opinions. 

Here you go!

"Ok so between these two the 652 is noticeably lighter - 6lbs 11 oz vs 7lbs 13oz. I personally really like the tone of the ash as well - its a bit punchier and not so much 'brighter' as what i would call more mid-strong. Neck pup clean chords are nice and warm on both, but monophonic phrases cut through better from the 652. On bridge pup the basswood has a bit of a chunkier riff vibe (and so is setup in drop-d) while the ask has a clearer, more articulate tone that makes both chord work and soloing much more up-front and present to my ear.

So my bottom line would be if you are doing primarily really chunky rhythmic stuff the basswood has a (very slight) advantage. If you do a lot of soloing and/or complex chord work beyond power chords the ash sounds better (to me). That's with identical pickups... of course changing the pups can have a significant impact on your tone as well

Compared with a basswood body with rosewood board, like my 652kbb, the rosewood board imparts a warmth i love for chord work and neck pickup bluesey soloing. The maple board is brighter, has a more immediate attack and makes soloing really jump out. I think the maple board sounds very similar to the ebony board, which i have on a couple Jems. So for 'shred' and/or complex chord work i think the maple or ebony boards sound better than rosewood. However for heavy riffing, warmer bluesey soloing and clean chord work i prefer the rosewood board's tonal attributes."

Just copy and pasted from Facebook just to give you guys some opinions from someone who actually owns the guitar.

He said on Sunday or Monday he will post some A/B comparisons between the two guitars (RG3520 vs RG652AHM) and I asked him if I could post them here and he gave me the go ahead, so if all works out, look forward to seeing those up in a few days!


----------



## pushpull7 (May 16, 2015)

d3monc said:


> Quick Iphone pic. I got it Wednesday but I have been working overtime so I'll hopefully get around to NGD / review this weekend or next week. I've looked it over quite thoroughly though and I have not found any flaws. I had the dealer do some fretwork on it prior to shipping so I'm not sure if my opinions on that will count. Everything else is pretty solid though. The finish looks spectacular, very clean. It's also extremely light, I believe just over 6lbs. I like it a lot more than my S5470 which had been my favorite guitar for a long time. I wish the fretboard had more of the birdseye look idk what you call them, knots? They seem to stop around the 15th fret but they are heavy throughout the 1st-12th. Neck is awesome.



I missed this post for some reason originally, I think it's a real looker.


----------



## Musiscience (May 17, 2015)

pushpull7 said:


> I missed this post for some reason originally, I think it's a real looker.



Me too! Really looking forward to an NGD.


----------



## d3monc (May 21, 2015)

Sorry, I've been so busy the past couple of months with personal things... I'd agree with pretty much everything vkw619 reposted from someone on Facebook. I own a 652FX in the Cobalt Blue Metallic which is basswood/rosewood. The only ebony fretboard experience I have is my 7 and I own a cheaper ibby with a maple fretboard. I've owned quite a few different rosewood fretboard guitars from various brands over the years. I'd say the 652AHM is definitely lighter than my 652FX. I'm not sure the weight of the FX the AHM is 6 lbs 14oz. I think tone wise it's quite a bit brighter though definitely not in a bad way. I like the tone a lot personally. Like the person from Facebook said, I'd agree the Basswood / Rosewood combo sounds thicker and lends itself well for rhythms where the Ash/Maple sounds a bit better when doing leads. I think the individual notes are easier to pick out when playing chords on the Ahm then on the Fx. I'm not great at explaining it, it seems to cut through a bit more with each note slightly more pronounced. I don't think you'll be disappointed with the Ahm if you decide to get one. It's by far my favorite guitar I've owned and definitely in the top 10 of guitars I've played. Cosmetically there are not any flaws that I have found.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (May 22, 2015)

d3monc said:


> Sorry, I've been so busy the past couple of months with personal things... I'd agree with pretty much everything vkw619 reposted from someone on Facebook. I own a 652FX in the Cobalt Blue Metallic which is basswood/rosewood. The only ebony fretboard experience I have is my 7 and I own a cheaper ibby with a maple fretboard. I've owned quite a few different rosewood fretboard guitars from various brands over the years. I'd say the 652AHM is definitely lighter than my 652FX. I'm not sure the weight of the FX the AHM is 6 lbs 14oz. I think tone wise it's quite a bit brighter though definitely not in a bad way. I like the tone a lot personally. Like the person from Facebook said, I'd agree the Basswood / Rosewood combo sounds thicker and lends itself well for rhythms where the Ash/Maple sounds a bit better when doing leads. I think the individual notes are easier to pick out when playing chords on the Ahm then on the Fx. I'm not great at explaining it, it seems to cut through a bit more with each note slightly more pronounced. I don't think you'll be disappointed with the Ahm if you decide to get one. It's by far my favorite guitar I've owned and definitely in the top 10 of guitars I've played. Cosmetically there are not any flaws that I have found.



Nice bro! Thanks for the pics and quick review!


----------



## Musiscience (May 25, 2015)

d3monc said:


> Sorry, I've been so busy the past couple of months with personal things... I'd agree with pretty much everything vkw619 reposted from someone on Facebook. I own a 652FX in the Cobalt Blue Metallic which is basswood/rosewood. The only ebony fretboard experience I have is my 7 and I own a cheaper ibby with a maple fretboard. I've owned quite a few different rosewood fretboard guitars from various brands over the years. I'd say the 652AHM is definitely lighter than my 652FX. I'm not sure the weight of the FX the AHM is 6 lbs 14oz. I think tone wise it's quite a bit brighter though definitely not in a bad way. I like the tone a lot personally. Like the person from Facebook said, I'd agree the Basswood / Rosewood combo sounds thicker and lends itself well for rhythms where the Ash/Maple sounds a bit better when doing leads. I think the individual notes are easier to pick out when playing chords on the Ahm then on the Fx. I'm not great at explaining it, it seems to cut through a bit more with each note slightly more pronounced. I don't think you'll be disappointed with the Ahm if you decide to get one. It's by far my favorite guitar I've owned and definitely in the top 10 of guitars I've played. Cosmetically there are not any flaws that I have found.



Thank you for the review, it's greatly appreciated!


----------



## Arsenal12 (Jun 3, 2015)

Subscribed. Might be my next guitar.


----------



## Paincakes (Jun 6, 2015)

Gah, GAS is becoming real as well ><


----------



## snissors (Jun 18, 2015)

I have one being delivered tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Jul 11, 2015)

Ok... I've got major GAS for this one. Is there anyone from Europe that's been able to acquire it?


----------



## Kristofer Dahl (Sep 2, 2015)

Ok so finally finally finally I got it!!!

She is all that I expected - 

* superb craftsmanship, I could get extreme action without any efforts

* fantastic wizard neck, I have been longing for years. The legato/shred stuff is more effortless thanks to this super thin neck.

* killer pickups, sound, and no dead spots found yet

* beautiful, inspirational , you name it!

I have started uploading some videos of me playing it on my facebook page, here is the latest one:

https://www.facebook.com/kristofer.dahl/videos/10153677377277069/

Trying to think of something negative.. I guess I will want an RG with H-S-H, or even S-S-S, configuration at some point for more tonal options, but this guitar feels perfect as it is!

Thank you Ibanez Japan and Magnus at Crafton!!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Sep 2, 2015)

Kristofer Dahl said:


> Ok so finally finally finally I got it!!!
> 
> She is all that I expected -
> 
> ...



Awesome bro! Good to hear, really awesome looking guitar!


----------



## sonnyrocker (Feb 13, 2016)

Kristofer Dahl said:


> I think I was lucky - I checked everywhere including Thomann. It is not available in Sweden but somehow they managed to make a special order for me. I was told the Swedish agency asked for two but Ibanez would only send one.
> 
> Your other option is to order from the US, I checked with Sweetwater and they can ship this one to Europe, they say Ibanez estimates delivery in mid-June. I think you will land somewhere at $1600 without counting additional taxes.



Hey Sonnyrocker here. yeah, I believe the RG652AHM is only a limited run in US, but if you have connections, you can get them from Ibanez. That is a lot of money to ship from Sweetwater oversea. 

I love everything about this guitar, so I just ordered one myself. It is US$1,399 here, including tax it is rougly around US$1,550


----------



## Kristofer Dahl (Feb 14, 2016)

sonnyrocker said:


> Hey Sonnyrocker here. yeah, I believe the RG652AHM is only a limited run in US, but if you have connections, you can get them from Ibanez. That is a lot of money to ship from Sweetwater oversea.
> 
> I love everything about this guitar, so I just ordered one myself. It is US$1,399 here, including tax it is rougly around US$1,550



Congrats man! I have had a lot of fun with this guitar by now and I have recorded a lot of stuff.

This might be the coolest one:
https://youtu.be/GYmFJn1HAsc


----------



## sonnyrocker (Feb 14, 2016)

Kristofer Dahl said:


> Congrats man! I have had a lot of fun with this guitar by now and I have recorded a lot of stuff.
> 
> This might be the coolest one:
> https://youtu.be/GYmFJn1HAsc


Hi Kris, nice video! Great tone! I have a Youtube channel and I do guitar lessons too. But mine is very 'home made' compare to yours.


----------

